# 2 different filters or just a scam?



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

i just went to my LFS and they have aquaclear 500 power filters for 75 dollars. i looked at the petco website and they sell them for 30 dollars. are these 2 different products or is my local guy a scam artist?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I bet the cheaper one is a AC300 not the 500. 75 is about right. for the 500
Check big als they are the cheapest i found.


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

heres the link 
http://www.petco.com/product_info.asp?fami...er+Filters&ct3=


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Buy one then. Sounds very good. I bet it's a mistake. They have to sell it to you for that price they listed. Big als has them for 70 and they are usually the cheapest.
Something is not right.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bigalsonline is $32.99 for the AC500, ac500 Raptor, are you in Canada?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Scam the scammers. Buy it at the cheapest place, return it to the more expensive place, say you lost the receipt and get credit for their amount.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha nice rhom good idea.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

The lfs are always a rip off. They are selling Emp 400 for $95. While online they are $30-$40.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Doah, Sorry ive been shopping in canadian web site. I'm from the states though. I bought mine from lfs for 70. Just to show ya that they are scammers.


----------



## Sweetness (Apr 16, 2003)

So would you guys recommend this filter or what. I was considering getting this and a powerhead as well.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

For what size tank(s)???


----------



## Sweetness (Apr 16, 2003)

Ummm, 50 to 75 gallons. I know it is rated for up to 100, but I want more than enough, AND if there is something better I'd like to know.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah dont buy anything at the stores. Petsmart is the same way but what they do is if u print off the add take it into the store ask for the store manager and what he will do i he will give the merchandise to you at the online price and add on 5 bucks for shipping then every additional item is an extra buck for shipping but u must have the onine printout.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I just bought 2 ac500's, the penguin filters arn't cutting it for biological filtration.

so im going to replace one penguin 330 on my 90 gallon with a ac500 and one on my 125 gallon. hope it works out, I just placed the order.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i wish i made american dollars and payed my canadian prices


----------

